# INDEX-9 is zero bytes...



## JamesElstone (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi guys and gals,

I have a standalone system running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with a GENERIC kernel that I am updating the ports tree by hand. The steps I am following are:


Manually copying ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/development/tarballs/ports_current.tar.gz and http://portaudit.freebsd.org/portaudit.tbz to the target system
Manually copying all the required distribution files
Removing the existing ports tree `rm -rf /usr/ports`
Untar the ports_current.tar.gz `cd /usr && tar -xzf /var/tmp/ports_current.tar.gz`
Recreate the ports INDEX and READMEs, `cd /usr/ports && make index && make readmes`

When I come to run `make index` in the /usr/ports directory, it creates an /usr/ports/INDEX-9 file with zero bytes in length.

So commands like `pkg_version -I` return 
	
	



```
portaudit !
```
 and not 
	
	



```
portaudit =
```

What am I doing wrong, or is there a way I can fault find this one?

Thanks for the words of wisdom in advance.

James.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2013)

How about simply running `portsnap fetch extract`?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2013)

JamesElstone said:
			
		

> I have a standalone system running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE


Please upgrade to 9.1. FreeBSD 9.0 has been end-of-life since March 2013.

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------



## JamesElstone (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

DD: The machine is not attached to the internet, and am having to hand transfer files, and was also very curious as to why it was going wrong.

SD: In the process of upgrading now to 9.1 to see if it makes a difference.  Have encountered other issues around this and have posted separately here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40665

Will post back once at 9.1-RELEASE, unless there is an obvious answer / path to explore?

James.


----------

